# Gas & Air while pushing?



## Perplexed

I am just curious and tried to look it up but couldn't find much.

My family members say that they weren't allowed gas & air during the pushing stage of labor. I'm curious as to why that is. The people who had it taken away from them weren't sure why either. 

Were you allowed G&A while pushing? Does it take away from your concentration?

Again, I am asking for experiences out of curiosity.


----------



## mum2liam

no one took mine away when I was at pushing stage, I think it depends on the midwife to be honest.
id probably be inclined to bite if they dare try this time lol
id fine even biting on the end helped when I was pushing xx


----------



## tristansmum

They took mine away but I was so high on it that there was no way I would have pushed him out on it. At the time I wasn't happy about it obviously as it was my only pain relief and it bloody hurt but once you are working with your contractions ans pushing it easier to deal with the pain. I'm pleased they did take it as I managed to push out a 9lb 3 baby with his hand by his face. I think if I'd had it or if I'd have had epidural etc then I may have needed assistance.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had mine taken away the first time as it was making me lose concentration and I was getting lazy with pushing :blush:. With DD I was sure to focus because there was no way I wanted it taken away :haha:. I had it for the majority of pushing with her, just the last few pushes I didn't use it.


----------



## steph.

With my first i got to the delivery room as her head was coming out and they gave me gas and air. Tbh i didnt find it helped much as with each contraction i had to push, but if i was pushing i couldnt suck the gas at the same time. I remember telling my dh "I can't suck and push!!!!!!!". Its impossible, try it. Or maybe i'm just uncoordinated!


----------



## BunnyN

steph. said:


> With my first i got to the delivery room as her head was coming out and they gave me gas and air. Tbh i didnt find it helped much as with each contraction i had to push, but if i was pushing i couldnt suck the gas at the same time. I remember telling my dh "I can't suck and push!!!!!!!". Its impossible, try it. Or maybe i'm just uncoordinated!

You are right. Thats why they get you to do lots of little puffs when they don't want you to push for some reason because you cant do both at the same time.


----------



## luna_19

I arrived at the hospital right before pushing and they told me i couldn't have anything...g&a is more to relax you than for.pain relief anyways I think


----------



## Perplexed

Ohh so it is concentration related! Thanks ladies!


----------



## josephine3

No-one took mine away i would have punched anyone who did i think. But i was breathing it then pushing so maybe they thought it wasnt distracting me. I also think it has something to do with letting the head out slowly... My baby came out all at once with a 3rd degree tear so maybe i shud have had it taken off me! Im going to a different hospital this time and am worried they'll take it off me


----------



## Hunbun

With my first they took my g&a away for the pushing. I had been sucking away at it for ages as it was a really long labour. Tbh I think it was to help me concentrate on pushing. 

With my second I only arrived at the hospital as the pushing stage had began. They gave me the g&a to calm me down as I was going in about how I couldn't cope with the pain anymore. It only took 4 pushes to get her out so they didn't get a chance to take it off me again. I don't think I would have managed without it this time round. 

I will say that with my first labour I remember the moment they handed me my son really clearly. But with my daughter it is all a little fuzzy as I still had loads of it in my system and wasn't quite focusing yet.


----------



## Attalu

I had g&a while pushing, I'd have probably punched someone if they tried to take it from me. I had a right go at OH when he just suggested I take a break from it because it was going to my head. :haha:
I don't think it affected my concentration, I was pushing for 40 minutes ago so maybe it would have been faster without it :shrug:


----------



## sequeena

I was allowed it but didn't use it whilst pushing.


----------



## Dolly84

I had a water birth and the midwife said to me,"come on, you don't need that now" I just said try taking it off me pmsl lol, they let me have it teehee but I only did 2 pushes and he flew out so can't really comment on if it made my concentration any less xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I had mine taken away because you can't push and use it at the same time, you need to concentrate on the pushing - the gas doesn't take away the pain


----------



## madasa

I had G&A while pushing. Both times. If they had tried to take it off me I would have torn them a new one.


----------



## tristansmum

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Celesse

They didn't take mine away.... probably because they thought I'd smack em if they did.... either that or it stopped me from screaming quite so loud to have something in my mouth.


----------



## ClairAye

I got to keep it with both of mine for pushing. In fact with my second they reminded me to use it whilst I was pushing, and I pushed her out fine in just 8 minutes, I was very focused :shrug:


----------



## lau86

They took it away for pushing, I asked for it back. The pain was too intense without it and I was losing it (no other pain relief on board). It helped me to push I'd say.


----------



## summer rain

With my eldest they took it away for pushing and wouldn't even let me have it while being stitched (for a fairly extensive episiotomy) as they said the numbing injection was enough-it wasn't and it was horrible, it was one of the things that added up to an awful traumatic experience. Second eldest they didn't take it off me as I was losing focus but the worst thing was one of my legs kept going into spasm with every contraction and that was making me lose focus more, so the midwives decided it was better to let me have it as then I wouldn't be as distracted by the spasms. Middle son didn't have any during labour as midwives didn't being correct equipment to my home birth, two youngest they didn't take it off me-second youngest one of the midwives was a bit mean so I think had she been in the room while I was pushing she would have taken it from me but as they were both out if the room when I pushed him out they had no chance, ha. Youngest it was two pushes and he was out so no need to take it off me or even suggest trying pushing without it xx


----------



## dan-o

2nd time round I could feel I was getting close, so asked for the gas and air, had DS2 a few minutes later. I'd have done it without easily, but I thought it would take the edge off the ring of fire I was expecting.. Which I didn't get anyway lol!! 
If I was at home I definitely wouldn't bother with it, but if you're in hospital it seems a waste not too :haha: 

My first labour I had gas from about 5cm, which I'd never do again! My midwife wasn't as good with my first though, and I wasn't at all relaxed!


----------



## Teri7489

I threw mines away when pushing. My epidural failed so could feel everything but the pain changed when pushing. I was too busy trying to get baby out that I didn't actually need it at the time. Even when I got 6 local anaesthetic injections and forcep assistance. Xxx


----------



## Leliana

I used mine throughout the whole labour and during the stitching part afterwards. It didn't make me lose concentration and it definitely took the edge off. I don't think I used it when properly 'pushing' though - I'd suck suck suck as the contraction reached its peak and then my body would take over and I'd push and make that really embarrassing 'mooing' sound lol!!


----------



## MrsButterfly

I was offered to keep mine during pushing but I couldn't really figure out pushing and breathing it so gave up! I didn't find it had made a huge difference pain wise anyway.


----------



## Misscalais

I was allowd it but didnt have it while pushing, chucked it at my husband the 2nd time when he tried to put the mouth piece in my mouth :haha: it would be too hard to concentrate pushing and trying to suck the gas down I think. So I did the pushing stage both times totally natural.
I'm in Australia though and not sure what the rules are in other places and it even varries in hospital to hospital. Your best bet is to ask :)


----------

